

CIA Apparently 'Impersonated' Senate Staffers to Gain Access to Documents - kldavis4
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141022/08465028908/cia-apparently-impersonated-senate-staffers-to-gain-access-to-documents-shared-drives.shtml

======
Someone1234
I know what I am about to say sounds melodramatic but: How isn't the CIA going
after the US Senate not a Constitutional crisis?

Effectively you have what the CIA were doing EXTREMELY close to treasonous in
the true sense of the word. They were trying to subvert one of the branches of
government which are meant to oversee their operations.

Let's ignore the torture report for a second, how isn't this alone reason
enough for the CIA to be overhauled? They're clearly happy to subvert the US
government and it will only get worse if nothing is done.

Honestly it wouldn't shock me if the CIA has or will blackmail US senators.
They're clearly rogue at this point.

------
spb
This is some Agents of SHIELD shit.

